# Fishing Tape Measure



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi All 

Whilst I was a the Tinnie and Tackle show yesterday I came into possession of a tape measure, a freebie for sitting in on a talk session :lol: . I'd been walking around the show and seen them but not thought much of it...come on, it's a tape measure and it's nothing too sexy. BUT! It is actually a very good idea!

The bloke that invented it came up with the idea to put all the state size limits for the most popular species on there as well as a bit of trivia. Once I got one in my hot little hands I thought what a great idea, small and compact it can be clipped onto my life vest or side pouch in the kayak. I was told that the tape is nylon coated to prevent rust, which is a good thing as coming into the cooler months I'll be doing more salt fishing.

The cost is $12.95 and they are available for each different state in Australia. Deffinatly worth checking out.

http://www.swivelsoriginal.com/index.php

_n.b. I don't have any association with this company, just want to support an Ozzie inventor._



















Cheers!


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

They have them at BCF in NSW at the counter for silly impulse buyers like me who got one!!! 
I guess handy enough but the sticker on paddle works easier. Used it shore based a few times. Good product.


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

What is the measuring bit made from? Steel / plastic? Do you reckon it would rust in salt water?


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Zonbie said:


> What is the measuring bit made from? Steel / plastic? Do you reckon it would rust in salt water?


The bloke at the show said it is nylon coated steel, so it isn't suppose to rust...or rust as fast. Suppose time will show


----------



## Springleaf (Feb 5, 2012)

I have one of those fold out fish rulers but this will probably be a bit better as its more compact, especially when im fishing land based as the ruler doesnt fit in the bag easily.


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool. Thank-you. Like you said, It seems a good Idea.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Springleaf said:


> as the ruler doesnt fit in the bag easily.


Welcome to the forum mate.

An easy measure is a 1m plastic coated fabric tape measure used by dressmakers, and will easily fit in your pocket on the kayak or walking along, my own is years old.

A packet with 2 enclosed is only about $2 at any supermarket and has nothing to rust and seize either.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Great idea, but they rust. DAMHIKT.

If mark2 doesn't rust, I'd buy another one like a shot.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

sbd said:


> Great idea, but they rust. DAMHIKT.
> 
> If mark2 doesn't rust, I'd buy another one like a shot.


Of corse they rust Dave. Marine is the worst environment for corrosion.



Dodge said:


> An easy measure is a 1m plastic coated fabric tape measure used by dressmakers, and will easily fit in your pocket on the kayak or walking along, my own is years old.
> A packet with 2 enclosed is only about $2 at any supermarket and has nothing to rust and seize either.


Thanks Richo. But make it 2m if targeting big fish (availability also via Spotlight). Way to go.

KISS

Trevor


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Was using the ruler for a while but now I take along a plasticy vinyl dressmakers tape. the metal ends rust after awhile so go by another at Crazy's and you are laughing.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

kayakone said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea, but they rust. DAMHIKT.
> ...


Thanks for explaining that so succinctly Trevor. How does one play the flute?

Perhaps they could consider making mk2 out of palladium, or titanium, or platinum, or gold, or plastic or summat.


----------

